# Aston Martin DB9 Quantum Silver full correction and detail !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,:wave:

Another referred job .
This Aston Martin DB9 was done a week after the Rapide it belongs to the same owner of the Rapide , this is his wife's daily driver it has trips to the farm like the Rapide. Compared to the Rapide this car was in a much worse condition exterior paintwork needed more attention, in addition to wheels, engine bay , and exterior in general . This was a showroom demo model from the Aston Martin Dealership here in Melbourne.

I only had two days to get this car looking good again so without further chat on with the detail .

Excuse the short write up and photos time was ticking !




























Two snow foams were necessary to remove that stubborn dirt which had accumulated in all this time .
















Wheels were as bad as the Rapide ( sorry no photos of the before time was ticking )








IronX doing it's thing








































































50/50
































































































































































Permanon Aircraft








Products used








Final results after two days work ( 20 hours ) Please enjoy !

















































































































































































Thanks for looking !

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next !









*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job! Love that car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Beauty Mario, great work in just 2 days! Love the colour, and the interiors of Astons are my favourite bit!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely looking car 1st class job you did there.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Perfect as always :thumb:

And an AM DB9 daily driver for wife?? :doublesho
what kind of a husband is that :lol:


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Nice work Mario!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job as always:thumb:


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ercapoccia said:


> Great job! Love that car!


*Thank you very much ! I love that car as well it's just plain beautiful :argie:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job :thumb:


*Thank you Dan :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Beauty Mario, great work in just 2 days! Love the colour, and the interiors of Astons are my favourite bit!


*Thanks Jon , two days of very hard work !Yes, I love the interiors of Aston Martins as well ,they are all class from top to bottom everything is really well finished .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSD said:


> Lovely looking car 1st class job you did there.


*Thank you very much :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the colour! 

My father has that exact spec combo in Metorite Silver, but I think I prefer the Quantum now!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Perfect as always :thumb:
> 
> And an AM DB9 daily driver for wife?? :doublesho
> what kind of a husband is that :lol:


*Thank you Tansel :thumb:*

*Yes, AM DB9 for the wife ( she's a psychologist ) he's a Neurosurgeon and drives the Rapide !*

*Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GiannisM said:


> Nice work Mario!:thumb:


*Thank you Giannis :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> Love the colour!
> 
> My father has that exact spec combo in Metorite Silver, but I think I prefer the Quantum now!!


*Yes I love that colour it just suites this car ! I don't like the Meteorite Silver I prefer Quantum Silver instead ! That's just IMHO !

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely car , so great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful car and great job!


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thank you Tansel :thumb:*
> *Yes, AM DB9 for the wife ( she's a psychologist ) he's a Neurosurgeon and drives the Rapide !*
> *Mario*


Surely my favourite couple :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work Mario, a beautiful finish with stunning reflections :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another top job!

Looking forward to see that speedy yellow!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Surely my favourite couple :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Swell.gr said:



Lovely car , so great work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , glad you like the car and my work :thumb:



A-Chem said:



Beautiful car and great job!

Click to expand...

Thank you very much :thumb:



Mr Face said:



Lovely work Mario, a beautiful finish with stunning reflections :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , yes the finish came up good I was happy with the results and so was the owner ! :thumb:

I think the Permanon did the rest 



matzagrin said:



Another top job!

Looking forward to see that speedy yellow! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Bruno!

That's coming up next !

Mario*


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Olala  Nice job as always


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

iowa said:


> Olala  Nice job as always


Thanks mate glad you like it :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I love that car, great job!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> I love that car, great job!


*Thanks Bill, i'm glad you like it !

Mario*


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Good work. Great results.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another great work by Master Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Lovely car , so great work Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Lovely work Mario, a beautiful finish with stunning reflections :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , the finish came up very good also thanks with a little help from Permanon Aircraft Supershine :thumb: Great product !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SirFozzalot said:


> Good work. Great results.


*Thanks mate much appreciated :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Another great work by Master Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Rui  :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a stunning car, Mario!:thumb:

It shows the fantastic lines of the DB9 off to perfection.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work on a stunning car, Mario!:thumb:
> 
> It shows the fantastic lines of the DB9 off to perfection.


*Thanks John :thumb:

This is on sexy looking car alright !

Mario*


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work mario,car looking stunning!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Great work mario,car looking stunning!


*Thanks Ron, it does look stunning after a 20 hour detail !
You should see the Rapide I did !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264878

Best Regards

Mario*


----------

